# calibrage ecran secondaire



## cousinhube (3 Mai 2005)

BOnjour à tous,

Ca fait quelques temps deja que j'ai branché mon PB à un écran LCD 15" Acer, mais je ne suis pas content de la qualité des couleurs. Alors j'ai essayé de calibrer avec l'utilitaire de Panther mais je n'arrive pas à obtenir un bon résultat.

 Connaitriez vous un bon logiciel ou une méthode efficace pour calibrer l'image?

Merci à tous.


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Mai 2005)

SVM Mac n°168 de janvier 2005 a fait un article sur la calibration des écrans scanner et imprimantes. Mais la solutions qu'ils proposent est coûteuse (900¤) et je doute que tu sois prêt à mettre autant... Enfin si, je peux éventuellement te faire une copie de l'article ou au moins te donner plus de détails...


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

tu doit pouvoir trouver un compromis entre tes réglage soft et s'eux de l'ecrant


----------



## cousinhube (5 Mai 2005)

ouais c'est sur que je suis pas pret a mettre 900eurals dans un outil pour calibrer l'écran. Par contre en ce qui concerne les réglages de l'écran et de l'outil Mac OS je n'arrive pas tres bien à m'en sortir, surtout que l'outil demande de monter la luminosité de l'écran au max, ce qui donne un résultat plutot moyen...


----------



## puffade (5 Mai 2005)

cousinhube a dit:
			
		

> ouais c'est sur que je suis pas pret a mettre 900eurals dans un outil pour calibrer l'écran. Par contre en ce qui concerne les réglages de l'écran et de l'outil Mac OS je n'arrive pas tres bien à m'en sortir, surtout que l'outil demande de monter la luminosité de l'écran au max, ce qui donne un résultat plutot moyen...




Télécharge supercal (softtware) qui a été préconisé et à fait l'objet de plusieurs post pour la calibration des écrans


----------



## cousinhube (8 Mai 2005)

exactement ce qu'il me fallait. Merci beaucoup!


----------

